# Lock Your Cars!



## dbyrd2100 (Jun 21, 2008)

I've been reading all the posts about theft and thought it would'nt happen in my neighorhood. Last night, at least 7 cars were burgularized in our neighborhood. My next door neighbor lost a Nav System and it sounds like the thieves were targeting stereos and nav systems. We live in Pace and our subdivision only has one way in and out with a coulpe of LEOs livng in it. Thought we were pretty safe but I guess not! Protect your things!!


----------



## FLbeachbum (Jul 17, 2008)

No one is immune. The bad guys are getting braver, it doesn't matter where you live.


----------



## capt'n slim (Feb 8, 2008)

what part of pace? we live around floridatown, and have had our cars broken in to over six times in the last3 years. Its some sort of punk kids because i usually leave the keys in the ignition in the truck and they pull them out and throw them on the floor,beacuse it makes that beeping sound, they usually only get change in the ashtray and maybe a few bucks in the overhead, i think its actually funny because now i have a few cameras and sometimes i just get this feeling and let Athena girl sleep in the truck (our 4 year old family, protect my familytill i die doberman, she is not the one to mess with). the cameras are hid pretty good and the dog, we'll if they open the door chances are i'll just find them in the morning. and have not had any problems in the last 10 months, but the copsstop and warn us every now and then if they have had alot of break in's. i think if you call the sherriff dept they have an automated system that calls you if they havea"problem" in the area.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Mom lives off of creighton, and theres a house tha that has been vacant with the last owners stuff inside still since october.. Well someone has found out and gone over there withthin the last month 4-5times.. Last time they broke into the actually house, not in the house longer then 5mins. Theres a cop that lives across the street but he did'nt pay attention, Mom has seen them about 3 times but does'nt get to the phone in time to get the cops a good plate number.


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

Punk kids. Same thing happened in our neighborhood in Pace (near Spencerfield) - turned out to be the neighborhood "Holy Roller's" kid - he was like 8 years old and his parents have had him locked down since Christmas!


----------



## billyk (Nov 15, 2007)

I live in the CrossRoads Subdivision, right near the "5 points" intersection. 

I actually caught 2 kids in my truck on saturday morning @ about 4am. I called police and chased them down the block. Amazingly enough, 2 in shape teenagers can outrun a 38 year old bald guy !! who knew !

Anyhow, that afternoon I saw them in their garage, in my neighborhood. I stopped, gave them a good stare down, they went into the house and would look out the windows from time to time. Now, every time I come and go out of my neighborhood, I stop in front of their house for a couple of minutes.

I passed the info along to the Deputies, and they are investigating.


----------



## Xakane (Aug 11, 2009)

I live in Brownsville. I can't imagine leaving my car unlocked


----------



## slackwolf (Oct 23, 2007)

I'm with the others, what part of pace? I live in autumn run neighborhood by 5points and there was a county cop roaming the neighborhood all afternoon when I got home from work and was wondering what was up. He kept pulling into people's driveways and stopped one car coming into the neighborhood so I was wondering if there was a break in or what. my harley is in my garage and if some punk gets in my house or garage, they will be well ventilated with 230gr .45+P federal tactical HST's or torn apart by my lab, whichever comes first. my truck in the driveway has nothing they can steal unless they want my built ford tough floor mats or a bottle of water from behind the seat.... :moon


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

About 3 AM last night my dogs woke me up going ballistic. Grabbed my Glock w/ one in the chamber and eased up toward the front door. Peeked around the corner in the front hall and saw a white kid w/ a shaved head had just turned around and was walking off my front porch. Best decision the SOB ever made. I wonder if he knew how close he came to a bullet. If he had somehow got through that door it would have been theworst and possibly the last decision he would have ever made. Had a hard time going back to sleep. Took the Glock to the range today and gave it a good cleaning this evening. Thinking about getting a security system.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

> *AUBuilder (8/29/2009)*About 3 AM last night my dogs woke me up going ballistic. Grabbed my Glock w/ one in the chamber and eased up toward the front door. Peeked around the corner in the front hall and saw a white kid w/ a shaved head had just turned around and was walking off my front porch. Best decision the SOB ever made. I wonder if he knew how close he came to a bullet. If he had somehow got through that door it would have been theworst and possibly the last decision he would have ever made. Had a hard time going back to sleep. Took the Glock to the range today and gave it a good cleaning this evening. Thinking about getting a security system.


So No Call to the Leo? 

Not sure how your door system is set-up, but I would of got to the door after he's a good 15ft away and opened it to let him know how close he was to being shot..


----------



## P-cola_Native (Feb 5, 2008)

> *AUBuilder (8/29/2009)*About 3 AM last night my dogs woke me up going ballistic. Grabbed my Glock w/ one in the chamber and eased up toward the front door. Peeked around the corner in the front hall and saw a white kid w/ a shaved head had just turned around and was walking off my front porch. Best decision the SOB ever made. I wonder if he knew how close he came to a bullet. If he had somehow got through that door it would have been theworst and possibly the last decision he would have ever made. Had a hard time going back to sleep. Took the Glock to the range today and gave it a good cleaning this evening. Thinking about getting a security system.


You should have confronted him. He was probably just scoping the place and will come back later to rob you.


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

It seems all the stories have one thing in common. KIDS. 

I would have to protect mine as much as any, and have in the past slept with my 1911 by the bed after a guy walked in to my neighbor's house about 8am. I work shifts so I'm sleeping during the day for a week at a time when I'm on graveyard. I may not always lock my door so I understand where you guys are coming from. All that to say this. 

I fully understand the shoot to protect thing. Can you honestly say that you'd shoot and possibly kill some KID over a stereo, or ashtray change? I know there is another thread already about this ,but it's gotta cross your mind. We've all been Teenagers. How many times can you remember paying attention to new laws that could affect you as a teen? I would bet that 99% of them don't even know that they could be injured/killed over such petty stuff and there be nothing done about it to the homeowner. 

I guess I'm trying to say once you see it's just some dumb kid doing something dumb kids might do, you might wanna check all the bravado Rambo BS before you find out what it's like to live with the fact you put a 15 year kid to rest. Now if the situation escalatesfor whatever reason,different story, I won't care how old he is. An 8 year old can still pull a trigger, but I think diffusion of the situation would be a lot easier than the grief that you would endure. 

Just sayin'

To add to the post below this one.....It's a goos idea to make sure you don't leave the circle from the suction cup on your windshield. You may have removed your device from the vehicle, but that circle will get you a busted window in search of the device.


----------



## dsar592 (Oct 12, 2007)

Nav systems, mainly the portable type, are the best thing going now for thieves. they are easy to see in the windshield and easy to steal. I guarantee you that 98% of them are stolen from unlocked vehicles. Lock everything, lock everywhere and install plenty of lighting. You can even make a fake alarm sign on your computer and put in youryard.anything to deter or slow them down is a plus.


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

> *Collard (8/29/2009)*It seems all the stories have one thing in common. KIDS.
> 
> I would have to protect mine as much as any, and have in the past slept with my 1911 by the bed after a guy walked in to my neighbor's house about 8am. I work shifts so I'm sleeping during the day for a week at a time when I'm on graveyard. I may not always lock my door so I understand where you guys are coming from. All that to say this.
> 
> ...


I"ll tell you one thing, if someone breaks into MY home, I won't be conducting an interview to see if they are just dumb kids and ask if their intent is to 

rob or to inflict bodily harm.

If you break into my home you WILL be greeted with a load of buckshot and if that fails to do the job, well you get the idea.

I shoot FIRST and ask questions last, I am in MY HOME.

So I suggest all of you with stupid teens inform them of the LAW, I will protect what is MINE.


----------



## User6882 (Feb 4, 2009)

> *AUBuilder (8/29/2009)*About 3 AM last night my dogs woke me up going ballistic. Grabbed my Glock w/ one in the chamber and eased up toward the front door. Peeked around the corner in the front hall and saw a white kid w/ a shaved head had just turned around and was walking off my front porch. Best decision the SOB ever made. I wonder if he knew how close he came to a bullet. If he had somehow got through that door it would have been theworst and possibly the last decision he would have ever made. Had a hard time going back to sleep. Took the Glock to the range today and gave it a good cleaning this evening. Thinking about getting a security system.


if ur interested in getting a security system then please feel free to give me a call at 4175904 n ill be glad to set sumthin up n show u what we have to offer


----------



## Skippy (Sep 18, 2008)

> *Collard (8/29/2009)*
> 
> 
> 
> ...




The challenge is, many of these "dumb kids" turn in to real dirtbags and escalate their stealing in to all sorts of felonious affairs.



Why take the risk, thin out the gene pool early, then go after the parents for allowing them to be such vermin in the first place, if only these "kids" would just take their loser parents with them when they stole, then would could actually make society an even safer place by eliminating that rotting end of the gene pool at the same time.



Skippy


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Being a dumb kid might apply to TPing or an egging or even car stereo's, but if this dumb kid decides he is focing his way into my home where my wife and I sleep, i will not lose sleep over putting a bullet in him. If he dies will i feel bad? Probably. No one wants to actually end another persons life.But I'd feel worse if I tried to warn or "negotiate" with this kid and end up something happening to me or worse my wife. But the reson that I did not chase the kid across the front yard is because if something had hapened it would have been avoidable. And like I said I am not looking to put someone in the ground. Collard you talk about "bravado rambo BS" and to a point I agree with you, but if the dumb kids you are talking asbout choose to enter my home, it's a decision they made and they will either have to live or die with those concequences.


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Who said something about chasing the kid across the front yard?

I would of just opened the door when he got about 10-15feet from it, and said something along the lines of, Where you just trying to get in? Or what are you doing at my house, then of course reported it to the LEO. Also I'm pretty sure you would loose some sleeping after putting a bullet through someone, you said you lost sleep after you found the kid trying to come into the house..


----------



## Jason (Oct 2, 2007)

Put this into perspective.....

I can go down ANY road inANY neighborhood and 20-30 % of the vehicles will be unlocked. Not to mention folks that leave their garage doors wide open!!! These dirtbags "usually" work in teams by dropping off and picking up, or park down the road and walk up....They go by vehicles and check to see which ones are locked....They are looking fer GPS, sunglasses, cell phones, laptops, wallet/purses, guns...you'd be surprised to see items that people don't secure!!!:banghead:banghead:banghead If they really want something, they'll break a window and make it quick! Folks that leave valuable items out in the open are asking to be a victim...I personally like those who leave their GPS on all lit up like a big neon sign saying "come and get it"!!!

Helpfull hint, write serial #'s down, take pictures, video and keep it in a safe place just in case you are a victim. ANDsecure EVERYTHING!!!


----------



## wld1985 (Oct 2, 2007)

Jason, Im one of those guys that leaves the garage door open.. Matter of Fact I think mines open now, but then again I'm smart enuff not to leave the high dollar items out in the open.. I also leave my truck unlocked until about 8-9 at night, then I'll finally go lock it up.. I had some HIGH Dollar rims stolen from my moms house about a yr ago,that were behind a shed about 200ft from the road,and you could'nt even see them from theroad. Some theif just got lucky,They knocked a few privacy fence boards down but that was it.never found them and the S.O really did'nt follow up on them...


----------



## Collard (Oct 23, 2007)

I"ll tell you one thing, if someone breaks into MY home, I won't be conducting an interview to see if they are just dumb kids and ask if their intent is to 

rob or to inflict bodily harm.

If you break into my home you WILL be greeted with a load of buckshot and if that fails to do the job, well you get the idea.

I shoot FIRST and ask questions last, I am in MY HOME.

So I suggest all of you with stupid teens inform them of the LAW, I will protect what is MINE.[/quote]

I believe we were talking about, initally, kids pulling door handles. Home invasion is totally different.

The challenge is, many of these "dumb kids" turn in to real dirtbags and escalate their stealing in to all sorts of felonious affairs.

Why take the risk, thin out the gene pool early, then go after the parents for allowing them to be such vermin in the first place, if only these "kids" would just take their loser parents with them when they stole, then would could actually make society an even safer place by eliminating that rotting end of the gene pool at the same time.

Skippy 

Good plan, let us know how it works out.


----------



## AUBuilder (Sep 27, 2007)

Collard: I concede. You were right and I was wrong. I did not read your post correctly the first time. I think we are on the same page.

WLD: The point I was making was the reason I did not go outside to confront was I did not want to put myself into a situation that might have ended up with tragic results if I could avoid it. If I had walked out to confront the guy with a gun in my hand (sure as heck wasn't going to walk out there without it) things could have gotten out of hand quickly. Oh and yes I did have trouble going back to sleep, but it was not because I was concerned about the guys well being. I was concerned about my wife and myself if the guy had come back. Would I feel bad if I had toshoot someone? Sure. I am not heartless. Like I said before, I am not looking to go and shoot someone.But I know I would be justified if the guy had busted his way into my house. On the subject of reporting to law enforcement I will concede that point. Yes I should have called the cops. If it happens again I will make sure to do it. That's the only thing I would do differently. Anyway I am glad it ended the way it did and I hope for that kids sake he does not come back and try to get in the door.


----------



## darustynut (May 28, 2009)

WLD1985, take a long hard look at your friends!!

Those rims were most likely stolen bya "friend"or an accomplice of a "friend" who knew they were there.

Many house burglaries are done by scumbag "friends" or the teenagers "friends", the "occupied dwelling" variety is usually a budding pro!( or thinks he is)

Those auto burglaries can be anyone, and why lock the door and make them break a window, to find out there's nothing worth taking.

The only sure prevention, TAKE YOUR VALUABLES OUT!

Better wake up and see who you're shooting at, too many loved ones have been killed that way, even by L.E.O's


----------



## LadyAngler (Jun 8, 2009)

As I said, if you come on MY property with the intent to steal then MY intent is to STOP you.

I think ALL theives KNOW this and think the risk is worth it, so be it.......


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Hope not to de-rail - I live in Pace as well. Just go this in an email. *<P dir=ltr>How to Lock Your Car and Why* <P dir=ltr>I locked my car. As I walked away I heard my car door unlock. I went back and locked my car again <U>three times</U>. Each time, as soon as I started to walk away, I would hear it unlock again!! Naturally alarmed, I looked around and there were two guys sitting in a car in the fire lane next to the store. They were obviously watching me intently, and there was no doubt they were somehow involved in this very weird situation. I quickly chucked the errand I was on, jumped in my car and sped away. I went straight t o the police station, told them what had happened, and found out I was part of a new, and very successful, scheme being used to gain entry into cars. Two weeks later, my friend's son had a similar happening.... <P dir=ltr>While traveling, my friend's son stopped at a roadside rest to use the bathroom. When he came out to his car less than 4-5 minutes later, someone had gotten into his car and stolen his cell phone, laptop computer, GPS navigator, briefcase.....you name it. He called the police and since there were no signs of his car being broken into, the police told him he had been a victim of the latest robbery tactic -- there is a device that robbers are using now to clone your security code when you lock your doors on your car using your key-chain locking device..<P dir=ltr>They sit a distance away and watch for their next victim. They know you are going inside of the store, restaurant, or bathroom and that they now have a few minutes to steal and run. The police officer said to *manually lock your car door-by hitting the lock button inside the car -- that way if there is someone sitting in a parking lot watching for their next victim, it will not be you.* *<P dir=ltr>When you hit the lock button on your car upon exiting, it does not send the security code, but if you walk away and use the door lock on your key chain, it sends the code through the airwaves where it can be instantly stolen.* *<P dir=ltr>This is very real.* <P dir=ltr>Be wisely aware of what you just read and please pass this note on. Look how many times we all lock our doors with our remote just to be sure we remembered to lock them -- and bingo, someone has our code...and whatever was in our car. 

Snopes Approved --.Please share with everyone you know!!


----------



## 60hertz (Oct 1, 2007)

> *Clay Peacher (8/31/2009)*Hope not to de-rail - I live in Pace as well. Just go this in an email. *<P dir=ltr>How to Lock Your Car and Why* ......
> 
> Snopes Approved --.Please share with everyone you know!!


Not quite there Clay Peacher:

http://www.snopes.com/autos/techno/lockcode.asp

Not trying to call you out in a "public forum" - just trying to get the facts out.


----------



## Clay Peacher (Oct 2, 2007)

Oops - Nice catch 60Hertz. I should have verified before cutting and pasting.


----------



## duckyboy1975 (Aug 31, 2009)

I always make sure to lock my doors AND disconnect and store away my nav system because they are so easy to steal and worth a quick buck at the pawn shop.



____________

Maybe all one can do is hope to end up with the right regrets. - Arthur Miller

casino poker chips acura accessories xenon body kits


----------



## thataway (Oct 15, 2007)

I am not advocating taking a shot at anyone, but a very long time ago, I was in a place I should have not have been, and someone discharged a shot gun in my direction. I was very careful where I went after that!

Nowdays,I am always armed when going out after dark. 

Getting back to security--we had one night of break ins, and I did catch the car (and one of the perps walking down the street) on security video. I gave a copy of the video to the SO--they Id'ed the car--kids after change. Just a few weeks ago, someone walked into a garage at 10 AM and took 2 5 gallon gas cans (full). So with the economy down, more folks are stealing. Dead end isolated street which normall is a situation thieves avoid.


----------



## creekdiva (Nov 24, 2008)

Hey everybody! I am new at this, but I just have to respond to what someone posted about "checking the Macho BS before you harm a dumb KID just doing something dumb KIDS do."

First, teenagers aren't stupid. They are manipulative, self serving, decetful little monsters. God love them and they will hopefully grow out of it, but for the time being, that is how it is. They also know exactlly what they are doing. It very well may be a dumb decision to try and brake into someone's home, car or even backyard, but ultimately they havea choice to do it or not. If they choose to make a bad decision, then they need to suffer whatever consequences there are for making that choice.

Second, I have every right to protect my kids, my property and my home. I can promise you, if ANYONE tries to jepordize my families safety, it WILL BE the last decision they ever make. I am the very proud owner of a gun and a dog. If I don't get to them first, I can assure you my dog with handle the situation. It makes no difference to me if the person is black, white, purple, old, young, homeless or rich. If you come into MY home uninvited, you will leave in a body bag or ambulance.

Thanks for letting me say what I needed to say.


----------



## pappastratos (Oct 9, 2007)

_shoot FIRST and ask questions last, I am in MY HOME._

_So I suggest all of you with stupid teens inform them of the LAW, I will protect what is MINE._

I love it !!!


----------

